# Male Lizards Do Push-Ups to Get Attention



## News Bot (Nov 26, 2008)

*Published:* 26-Nov-08 12:15 AM
*Source:* Discovery News
*Author:* Jennifer Viegas, Discovery News

When a male anole lizard wants to alert others he does four-legged push-ups.

*Read More...*


----------



## Danni (Dec 4, 2008)

i know a few men that do this hehe


----------



## bfg23 (Dec 5, 2008)

pretty sure this behaviour was documented in david attenborough's life in cold blood.


----------



## notechistiger (Dec 5, 2008)

Why is this news?


----------



## beardy_boy_6 (Dec 5, 2008)

.............................................


----------

